
The Top Web Design Mistakes of 1999 - doitLP
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/the-top-ten-web-design-mistakes-of-1999/
======
CM30
These ones are especially relevant now:

> 1\. Breaking or Slowing Down the Back Button

Thanks to people who like implementing Javascript frameworks but have no idea
how to make them work properly. Then again, many also seem to break the whole
page loading aspect too, for much the same reason (hey Wikia).

> 6\. Moving Pages to New URLs

Seriously, this seems to be a thing every news site under the planet does,
despite said content not changing all that much. Why? Why keep breaking things
every few weeks or so? 301 redirects exist for a reason.

> 8\. Jumping at the Latest Internet Buzzword

Oh hey, now it's 'cloud', 'blockchain' and 'PWA'. Either way, this tendency is
especially common on news sites, whose web developers seem to think they're
working at NASA (or maybe Google).

> 10\. Anything That Looks Like Advertising

 _Looks at those newsletter sign up modals_

------
metaloha
Still 100% relevant nearly 20 years later.

------
onychomys
> "Animation avoidance makes users ignore areas with blinking or flashing text
> or other aggressive animations."

I will say that there's a part of me that thinks the deprecation of blink and
marquee was a mistake. I kind of miss those sometimes. It's a very small part,
mind you, but still.

~~~
ry_ry
Marquee still renders in Chrome, and possibly others, which I can't help but
imagine is an easter egg by the devs!

